# Databases with developer tools



## Trip (Jun 22, 2003)

Has anybody seen/worked with databases using apple's developer tools? I'm thinking about doing something with the developer tools and C++ but I need to be able to create/access a HUGE database. 

Replies are very welcome.


----------



## wadesworld (Jun 22, 2003)

The most common database used is MySQL, because it's free and well-documented.

However, if this database is truly going to be *HUGE*, then I'd suggest you spend a lot of time doing research before you choose a database.

A lot depends on what your definition of huge is.  A hundred thousand records may be huge to you, but to most databases, that's not very big.

You've got a *lot* of choices in databases.  One of the biggest factors will be whether your product is something that would allow you (or the purchaser of your product) to buy the database in question.

Some of your choices are:

Free:
Unix DBM files
MySQL
PostgreSQL

Commercial:
FileMaker
Frontbase
Openbase
Valentina
Sybase
Oracle

Wade


----------



## slur (Jun 24, 2003)

I'd recommend MySQL simply because it's free, fast, fairly easy to learn, and very well documented on the mysql.com website. They also document the MySQL programming interfaces very well. You don't necessarily need to call the MySQL APIs directly either. There's a program called CocoaMySQL that is completely open source and uses a separate open source interface library for MySQL.

See the CocoaMySQL Web Page for more information and links.


----------

